# My filter turned off



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Alright so my filter turned off when I was doing some tank maintinence, I bumped the intake tube VERY faintly and the entire firlter just powered off, after which it refused to turn back on, I have taken it into other rooms and tried different wall plugs as well as running water through it and its still not doing anything. I cant even hear the motor running anymore :S.

Please help as I currently have a number of ghost shrimp who are sitting in a bucket with an airrator keeping them happy and I would really like to be able to get them back into their tank as soon as possible.

The type of tank I have is an marine land eclipse 2 I believe. Though it could possibly be a 1.

Please help!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

That's the main issue I have with all-in-ones. If it goes, its hard to get a part before the fish croak. I'd put the shrimp back in the tank (leaving it unplugged), put a sponge filter on the air-line, contact the manufacturer and step up water changes.

I assume you've done the obvious, disassemble, clean everything, check impeller, put back together. The motors are usually sealed in epoxy, so if they go, not much you can do except replace the whole motor. Maybe its this one: https://www.marineland.com/store/Pump-Motor-Assembly-for-PFE1-P328C0.aspx

There is one "easy" test you can try. Take an ohm-meter (multi-meter, whatever you use to test batteries) and check for continuity between to prongs of the plug. On continuity, you get a beep, in resistance mode, you get a number. If it's infinite (the same as the two leads not touching), or no continuity, you know there is break in circuit somewhere. It could be a break in the cord wire or fuse, but you know its bad. If you have continuity and you plug it in and feel a vibration or hear a hum, it might still be good and its just a matter of getting everything back in the right place. If you put the impeller in the well, it should at least try to move.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

ugh, hmm well I guess i can stick the ghosts into my 20 its not that big of a deal, and ill take it from there with the 5 but thats really agravating


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

A sponge or box filter is good, cheap emergency filtration. Use extra Prime and step up water changes to deal with any "cycle". Talk to Marineland, unless you bought it recently, you won't likely won't be exchanging the whole tank.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

emc7 said:


> A sponge or box filter is good, cheap emergency filtration. Use extra Prime and step up water changes to deal with any "cycle". Talk to Marineland, unless you bought it recently, you won't likely won't be exchanging the whole tank.


thats why i love our store we cary any part for any marineland filter that you could possibly need. And if you are still under warranty and have the box then we replace the part for free or the entire filter. which reminds me if you have your box you can probably get it replaced for free so long as you have the box and arn't past warranty just make sure you save your filter bag so the tank doesn't spike. I dont know exactly waht filter you are talking about but the penguins have a 3 year warranty and the emperors have a 5 year.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Well the ghost shrimp are currently getting used to living In their new 20 gallon home, and the five is just sitting empty thus eliminating the need for a emergency filter.

After I had moved the shrimp I decided to do a bit of work on the filter to see if I could get it going again (i believe it's off warenty) soi went ahead and carefully pried off the bottom piece giving me access to the impeller chamber, which I cleaned throughoutly. After cleaning it I sealed it back up and test ran it. Still no luck, the back of the filter gets warm so I know for a fact that the filter is recieving power but the impeller doesn't spin and I cannot hear the filter making any noise. It just sits there, silent, and motionless.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Try poking the impeller with a pencil. I got one shot filter and thats the only way to turn it on.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

I let it sit overnight and dry out, then I went back opened it up and double checked it, closed it up again tried it, and it worked  it's been running for about a week now without any issues. I figure it must have been a small snail that crawled in and unballanced the impeller or something. After the filter dried ot enough it probably crawled out in search of water or something.

Regardless of what happened, it workes now and that's all that matters


----------

